# Will we see snow again in the UAE?!!



## Ahmed84 (Apr 18, 2005)

Last winter (2004-2005) was pretty good in the UAE (with some strange events like the snow), How do you think this winter is gonna be?

I was surprised by last year's winter. I never expected to have rain that much again in the UAE after a 5-year draught.

What was more surprising is the SNOW in Ras Al-Khaymah and the cold weather (26-28 Dec 2004). This was the 1st snow in the UAE since records began.



















As if the snow wasn't enough, on Jan 11 2005 record sea waves lashed UAE coasts with strong winds (one Palm island worker died).



























On Nov 15 2004, strong storms hit various parts of the UAE, and one UAE national died by lightning in Al-Ain!

So why do think this winter is gonna offer? The coming weeks should bring a change to the weather here as winter is due to arrive within weeks.

On Jan 23 2005, heavy and flooding rain fell in the UAE and Sharjah recorded it's wettest day in 5 years with 25mm of rain falling in 10 hours!









Check out all the photos I took of UAE last winter here
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/Squallly/show.html


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

never knew there was snow in uae.but guess it was also caused by tsunami last year, was it?


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice post .. I have nothing to add except to say to Ahmed84: Welcome Aboard


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

oh it was his 1st post. welcome


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome Ahmed. 

Hopefully the snow will reach Dubai and Abu Dhabi this year. 

Anyway, niiice photos you took.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ I don't mind, I have all the winter closes with me (apart snow shoes) but many people will not like that.

Wait a minute, hasn't snow already started falling in Dubai, somewhere near the 4th interchange?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:rofl:

do you really have snow clothes with you?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Ahmed84 , are you AhmedR ?

welcome , and i am glad your here  i love weather too

When i was in Fujairah yesterday , i could see thunder clouds forming over oman , so thats a good sign for the farmers over there


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Snow in the UAE? :uh: 

What was _that_ doing _there_?

:jk:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> do you really have snow clothes with you?


I didn't say I have "snow clothes", I said i have WINTER clothes, including a big, thick, long, black coat and a thick leather jacket. Afterall I come from Europe, where is cold in the winter and I also fly from time to time to Vienna (for work), so I need them.


----------



## Ahmed84 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks.

About tsunami, I don't think it was related to UAE snow beoz few days earlier many weather forecasts predicted rain and cooler weather in the UAE. And over the mountains it was much cooler or even cold (-5C), so rain turned into snow.  



Dubai_boy, I'm not AhmerR.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

rain doesnt turn into snow (snow will be formed if H20 will go from gas fase to solid fase without going through the liqued fase) if it goes from liqued to solid its called hail.


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

how the hell can a tsunami cause snow?!! tsunamis are techtonics ppl, not weather and climate! i hate it when ppl use a tsunami as effects of accelorated global warming!


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Global Warming ==> Melting Polar Ice Caps ==> Rising Sea Levels ==> Floods and Tsunamis


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ :bash: TSUNAMIS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH GLOBAL WARMING!!!!!tsunamis are cause by earquakes on the sea bed or under water land slides causing vibration and a shock going through the sea untill the ripple hit low lying water (coasts) and the water level raises in the shape of a wave! floods yes, only in low lying areas, the polar ice caps melting will not raise the sea level that much the seasonal variation of the size of the ice caps is huge, in the summer they are only a 1/3 of the size they are in winter. the sea level will be raised by the sea expanding due to higher temps. so please DO NOT use a tsunami as an example of the effects of accelorated global warming... its just ignorance

edit: and if u want to argue with me that im wrong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunami u cant argue with that.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Or maybe scientists still have not enough evidence to say that tsunamis are caused by global warming

keep an open mind


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ look the weather cannot cause a tsunami its a massive transfer of energy!!! read the article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunami


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I know all about tsunamis , or atleast what i was taught in school and the tons of books i have read on the matter , i know what your saying 

but your attitude , hmmm , well your making a Huge deal about , dont you think ?


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

i know im making a huge deal out of it :wallbash: i just hate this global warming scare mungering dont believe every thing on the news


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

LoL , ok ok calm down , i`m off to bed  college starts again tomorrow !


----------

